
Ask HN: Would it be wrong for a BSD to use Linux for the kernel? - Koshkin
In what way, say, FreeBSD kernel is better than Linux?
======
sideshowmel
Debian GNU/kFreeBSD does the reverse. In my opinion, where Linux outshines
FreeBSD is in hardware support.

------
runjake
A BSD using a Linux kernel would make it a Linux.

Now, if you actually mean using a BSD userspace on a Linux kernel, that
somewhat exists, but requires a lot of syscall porting as the two kernels,
while both *NIX, are quite different.

